# I'm being bombarded with the TT Christtmas Newsletter :-/



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've had it about 10 times tonight (the newsletter that is!). Admittedly I seem to be set up 3 times on the forum but I'm getting duplicates to the same user.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Our mail server software went a bit funny last night when i sent the Newsletter, and some received a duplicate email. This was not the case for everyone, only people who joined the forum in the "early years" - why, you're at the top of the database!

For our next newsletter, you will only receive one!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> Our mail server software went a bit funny last night when i sent the Newsletter, and some received a duplicate email. This was not the case for everyone, only people who joined the forum in the "early years" - why, you're at the top of the database!
> 
> For our next newsletter, you will only receive one!
> 
> ...


Didn't get one myself :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

sure you did!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

went to you at 03:06 this morning - just checked, and it was accepted by the BT server at that time.

Jae


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> went to you at 03:06 this morning - just checked, and it was accepted by the BT server at that time.
> 
> Jae


Just checked my BT Yahoo spam filter and it looks like I have 3 copies of the letter in there :roll:

Thanks Jae :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i couldnt read mine black type on almost black background.........Or was that just my eyes


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I got three but all my own fault as all to different email addresses.


----------

